# How to use wildcard with pkg?



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 17, 2020)

With NetBSD's pkgin, I could do this: `pkgin install fcitx*` But `pkg install fcitx*` definitely not work. What is the correct command to install any packages started with fcitx, e.g: fcitx-qt5? And what about any packages in the form of zh-fcitx-*? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2020)

The shell is going to interpret the asterisk before the arguments are passed to the command. So you need to escape it. You also need to use the `-g` option:

```
-g, --glob
                Treat the package names as shell glob patterns.
```
pkg-install(8)


----------



## a6h (Aug 17, 2020)

grymoire | POSIX sh | Shell basics


----------

